# Update...



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks to rob and 7chicks, I got up enough courage to turn the people down the road in for cruelity to chickens! I talked with a real nice lady that assured me I was doing the right thing. (1st posts/I'm so mad!!!) Like we all feel... *They are not JUST CHICKENS*!! She will let me know what the outcome is and I will tell you all...we have to stick up for our little creatures!! I feel so good! Thanks again rob and 7chicks!! Jen


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Good for you!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

well done. you did the right thing. keep us informed.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay for you Jen! Proud of you. Its just so awful the life some of these animals are given by their owners. Now these chickens can hopefully be pulled out of there and given a "real" home.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

What a great story. Good job!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I called the cruelity animal person this morning and later this afternoon we drove by to see if the 3 little hens had been taken care of and they were still there. The way she talked she was going right out there?? I was dissappointed to say the least! Will check again tomorrow and let you guys know. Thanks for the support! Jen


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Keep on about them! Remember that whoever you talked to has a boss, too.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Keep on about them! Remember that whoever you talked to has a boss, too.


So true!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sometimes they can be kinda pokey about it but keep on them.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Good going Jen. Keep checking on them. Keep taking photos and updating your contact. If you can encourage another neighbor to contact as well there is strength in numbers. And remember the squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well said sandra!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry I didn't get back with you all earlier today. My son and I just took a ride to see if the little hens were still there. Well, two of the hens are gone and the one left I think might be a rooster...a sad looking one! Still wet, in piles of poo... It is still such a sad site... so I called the same lady I talked with yesterday...she said she told them each chicken needs 3 square feet and they need some kind of weather protection. (three sides to the cage) She has to give them a chance to fix the problem, that she can't just take them. Who knows where they or what they did with the other two?? She promised she will be following up with them. I still don't feel I solved anything! I would loved to have just gone in there at night and stoled them!! ( I know we can't do that!) If there is anything more to tell I will post tomorrow. Thanks to ALL! Jen


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Some people have no sense of morale as these people apparently don't. Have a family of them a few houses down from me. In their case, its a dog. I can't personally see the dog. Friend of mine who lives next door does though and on occasion talks about the kids being mean to him. She won't make the call. I am so proud of you for making the call and pursuing it. Hopefully they simply found a new home for the other 2 and will do the same for the last one. Poor little ones. Breaks your heart doesn't it.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Just don't give up. Keep a journal of their welfare. It can be used in a case if it comes to that. Documentation is worth it's trouble!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Unfortunately we are their only voice so they depend on us. Poor sweet little fuzzy butts. Good luck Jen. Thanks for the up-dates.


----------

